# Bread machine sourdough



## mulepackin (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite sourdough breads. I do it in the bread machine since I'm lazy, but turns out pretty darn good.

2 1/2 - 3 Cups flour
1/6 Cup instant dry milk (I skip this if I don't have any and doesn't seem to      matter)
1 1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 package dry yeast
1/2 Cup warm water
1 Tbsp butter softened
3/4 cup sourdough starter

I just put this into my bread machine and follow it's inst. I use the large loaf, med (browness) setting. Purists might not care for this since it does use yeast but I like the end results.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2008)

yumm i like some fresh warm bread with lots of butter makin me hungry as heck


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds great mule!  Gonna have ta give that a try soon!


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 6, 2008)

i can smell that all the way here......nothing smells better i think than bread cooking in the kitchen...goood jooooob


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Mule, whooped up a batch a this bread, was super good!  Thanks fer the idear buddy, used what was left over fer toast, some the best I had in a long time!


----------

